# madison beer is utter perfection



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

face, body, voice, etc she has it all. not to mention her teasing the fact her nips might slip thru out the whole video 🥵


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> body


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 17, 2021)

no


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> View attachment 1094693


keep coping u'll never have this


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 17, 2021)

Would she create slayers or normies


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 17, 2021)

needs oto


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 17, 2021)

@TraumatisedOgre


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> Would she create slayers or normies


her genetics are top tier really so it depends on the dude breeding her


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> needs oto


girls with long hair can get away with it


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 17, 2021)

Needs otoplasty


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

africancel said:


> Needs otoplasty
> View attachment 1094703
> View attachment 1094706
> View attachment 1094709


just don't tie ur hair back theory


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 17, 2021)

For some reason I am incapable of finding one single woman particularly better looking than a wide plethora of other women. They all just look roughly the same. 

I mean I'd obviously fuck her, but I'd also fuck a bunch of different women who look like her, and a bunch of women that doesn't look like her.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 17, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> For some reason I am incapable of finding one single woman particularly better looking than a wide plethora of other women. They all just look roughly the same.
> 
> I mean I'd obviously fuck her, but I'd also fuck a bunch of different women who look like her, and a bunch of women that doesn't look like her.


i would let her give me aids


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Apr 17, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> For some reason I am incapable of finding one single woman particularly better looking than a wide plethora of other women. They all just look roughly the same.
> 
> I mean I'd obviously fuck her, but I'd also fuck a bunch of different women who look like her, and a bunch of women that doesn't look like her.


Ye there is no best looking women there are just teirs and different phenos etc


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 17, 2021)

She descended hard from her prime, she looks too masc now


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 17, 2021)

Keep coping she’s quarter ethnic too ethnic, only aryan blonde blue eyed stacies round ere bra


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> She descended hard from her prime, she looks too masc now



still mogs 99.9% of women her age


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 17, 2021)

There’s 2 vids of her masturbating on the internet btw


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> There’s 2 vids of her masturbating on the internet btw


how explicit are they?


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> how explicit are they?


You can’t see any pussy but you see her moving her hand a lot inside her panties the whole video. She’s also moaning and has orgasmic expressions the whole time. They’re only 40 seconds each tho I think

I sound like such a retard, analyzing masturbstion videos


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> You can’t see any pussy but you see her moving her hand a lot inside her panties the whole video. She’s also moaning and has orgasmic expressions the whole time. They’re only 40 seconds each tho I think
> 
> I sound like such a retard, analyzing masturbstion videos


send link

ive seen what you describe but it got deleted


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> You can’t see any pussy but you see her moving her hand a lot inside her panties the whole video. She’s also moaning and has orgasmic expressions the whole time. They’re only 40 seconds each tho I think
> 
> I sound like such a retard, analyzing masturbstion videos


close up shot of her clit or gtfo


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> send link
> 
> ive seen what you describe but it got deleted


Yea I was going to send the link here, but I’m on my phone right now and it’s only on some shady porn websites and I don’t want my phone to get a virus. You can find it if you search hard enough tho.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> close up shot of her clit or gtfo


If you see the faces that she makes, you’ll understand that that video is better than any porn


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> You can’t see any pussy but you see her moving her hand a lot inside her panties the whole video. She’s also moaning and has orgasmic expressions the whole time. They’re only 40 seconds each tho I think
> 
> I sound like such a retard, analyzing masturbstion videos


send


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Keep coping she’s quarter ethnic too ethnic, only aryan blonde blue eyed stacies round ere bra


no one has that luxury ngl. I could pull way more Hispanics than nordid girls, they worship white people. 

force yourself into liking ethnics and you'd be more fulfilled.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> You can’t see any pussy but you see her moving her hand a lot inside her panties the whole video. She’s also moaning and has orgasmic expressions the whole time. They’re only 40 seconds each tho I think
> 
> I sound like such a retard, analyzing masturbstion videos


That was a real fake


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> Yea I was going to send the link here, but I’m on my phone right now and it’s only on some shady porn websites and I don’t want my phone to get a virus. You can find it if you search hard enough tho.


If u get on ur pc send me link in pm’s bro


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> If you see the faces that she makes, you’ll understand that that video is better than any porn


searching for this vid as we speak


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 17, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> That was a real fake


I know the fake one you’re talking about but the one I’m saying is a different video


TraumatisedOgre said:


> If u get on ur pc send me link in pm’s bro





Proex said:


> send


I might send later but here are some pics of it for now. I really hope she was above 18 in these


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> I know the fake one you’re talking about but the one I’m saying is a different video
> 
> 
> I might send later but here are some pics of it for now. I really hope she was above 18 in these
> ...


This isn’t against the rules of the forum is it?


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> This isn’t against the rules of the forum is it?


ion think so


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> I know the fake one you’re talking about but the one I’m saying is a different video
> 
> 
> I might send later but here are some pics of it for now. I really hope she was above 18 in these
> ...


Good shit but send me link later bro


----------



## .👽. (Apr 17, 2021)

Shes reserved for 6psl guys with good status tbh. I cant get women like this


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 17, 2021)

perfection doesn't exist. But she is top tier Giga Tera Stacy.



GigaChang said:


> View attachment 1094693





africancel said:


> Needs otoplasty
> View attachment 1094703
> View attachment 1094706
> View attachment 1094709


Cope. As in cope, she is still Giga Stacy.
#find them smaller flaws in Stacies and pretend to be disgusted by it and that she is ugly.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Shes reserved for 6psl guys with good status tbh. I cant get women like this


all the guys she's dated/dating are barely 5 psl tbh


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> all the guys she's dated/dating are barely 5 psl tbh
> View attachment 1094759
> View attachment 1094760


Not jack gilinsky


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> all the guys she's dated/dating are barely 5 psl tbh
> View attachment 1094759
> View attachment 1094760


----------



## .👽. (Apr 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> all the guys she's dated/dating are barely 5 psl tbh
> View attachment 1094759
> View attachment 1094760


Yea shes weird, idk if these guys have status or smth but i wouldnt even try to hit on madison ngl😂


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yea shes weird, idk if these guys have status or smth but i wouldnt even try to hit on madison ngl😂


i'm legit upset that her standards stooped this low


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 17, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> no one has that luxury ngl. I could pull way more Hispanics than nordid girls, they worship white people.
> 
> force yourself into liking ethnics and you'd be more fulfilled.


Lol I was joking lmao. I’m not white girl only but there’s not that many ethnics round ere


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 17, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> i'm legit upset that her standards stooped this low
> View attachment 1094764


One as a male, should be angry about females having high standards not low standards


----------



## shrek (Apr 17, 2021)

Yeah tbh I wouldn’t breed with her since she’s a jew but I’d still creampie her all day lol


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Apr 17, 2021)

jew Genetics


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 17, 2021)

yea she cute


----------



## Bitch (Apr 17, 2021)

_Overrated_


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> One as a male, should be angry about females having high standards not low standards


I'm more frustrated than angry. she's a gigastacy going way below her looksmatch it's just baffling to me


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 17, 2021)

LOL.
You haven't seen yet, where Gigastacy Doutzen Kroes decided to go with and breed with.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL.
> You haven't seen yet, where Gigastacy Doutzen Kroes decided to go with and breed with.
> View attachment 1094977


lifefuuel


----------



## Gargantuan (Apr 17, 2021)

Overrated tbh. But I would still smash, for sure.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Overrated tbh. But I would still smash, for sure.


for psl standards she's overrated but jfl at how she utterly fogs the average girl i see irl


----------



## Preston (Apr 17, 2021)

I agree


----------



## AcneScars (Apr 17, 2021)

Toska said:


> There’s 2 vids of her masturbating on the internet btw


Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send


----------



## defaya (Apr 17, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send Send


*down bad more than usual today huh?*


----------



## AcneScars (Apr 17, 2021)

defaya said:


> *down bad more than usual today huh?*


Only for Madison tbh she’s hot af


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 17, 2021)

"I've been on birth control since I was 15"

Lol safe is safe.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 23, 2021)

shit pheno


----------



## Survivor95 (May 9, 2022)

High sex appeal, great face with good bones, proportions, Nice eyes. Body is kinda 6/10, consider the average girls looks way worst than this. With black hair She looks a bit ethnic, but She is attractive nevertheless.


----------



## Survivor95 (May 9, 2022)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> face, body, voice, etc she has it all. not to mention her teasing the fact her nips might slip thru out the whole video 🥵



Imagine banging her in that jacuzzi


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 9, 2022)

wow


----------



## autistic_tendencies (May 9, 2022)

Transgender for sure


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 9, 2022)

Deleted member 11748 said:


> View attachment 1094693



Wtf she’s built like a fucking giraffe 

Utterly Repulsive


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (May 9, 2022)




----------

